# Forgotten Romantic Era Adagios/Andantes (1st in a Series): Winding Piano Concerto



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

August Winding (1835-1899) was known in his day more as a performer than composer (one of his specialties was the Beethoven 4th Piano Concerto), but the Andantino from his only Piano Concerto Op16 is striking in its beauty and originality. It starts off simply, but develops into something rather special during the development. Note the sublime entry of the cello at the 4:00 mark.

It's not clear who were the composers that influenced him most, but I hear Chopin initially and Schumann particularly in the 2nd half.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I listened to this twice. It's nice, but not something I have the desire to return to. I would add it to a Romantic Concerto Adagio Compilation.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's beautiful, but that rubato --- ! I've never understood why that's supposed to sound expressive. A little goes a long way for me. Of course that could just be this performance.

The rubato is not a deal breaker however. Were it not for that I hear a lot of Beethoven influence. Adding him to my "to be checked out" list.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Weston said:


> It's beautiful, but that rubato --- ! I've never understood why that's supposed to sound expressive. A little goes a long way for me. Of course that could just be this performance.
> 
> The rubato is not a deal breaker however. Were it not for that I hear a lot of Beethoven influence. Adding him to my "to be checked out" list.


He apparently played a lot of Beethoven & Mozart in his concerts. This piece grew on me the more I played it.


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful piece. The flute/clarinet trade off at 2:39 was very nice.

Bryan
Classicalperformances.com


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

DaveM said:


> This piece grew on me the more I played it.


And some people just don't have that kind of patience. But it's more than just patience, isn't it? It's _commitment _at its heart, no? Some people don't have any problem at all listening to brand new music, or even hearing it multiple times, but in the end they're only driven by obligation to be knowledgeable. There was something about the first time you heard it that made you _want _to have patience with it and get to know it better, right? That's the power of music, something hard to put into words... the only word I can ever use to describe the feeling is desire to _commit_.

It was a pleasant piece! I like mid-romantic piano concertos more than early-romantic.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There was something about the first time you heard it that made you _want _to have patience with it and get to know it better, right?


Exactly! For me that always has to be there when I hear a work for the first time- something that is often subtly attractive and/or pleasantly unexpected. You keep thinking about it and you look forward to returning to the piece, but now you find even more as your understanding of what led to that pleasant moment increases. And then you're hooked. That happened with this Winding Piano Concerto Andantino.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> I listened to this twice. It's nice, but not something I have the desire to return to. I would add it to a Romantic Concerto Adagio Compilation.


Also called music for the millions


----------

